# Liner for Wooster Big Ben tray



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Talking about BR412-21 (21 inch, designed for 18" rollers). I actually am going to use this as I'm getting into 14" rollers instead of 9", but anyway, I'm not a fan of cleaning roller trays, and usually use liners. I'm aware of the bag liners made for the Wooster buckets, but not for these trays. Has anyone come up with a homemade liner? Do they make aluminum foil wide enough for this sort of use? I think it would need to be something that can conform to the contour of the ridges, to get the roller cover rolling. A heavy mil plastic, for example, would probably be too slippery over the ridges, and a light mil plastic would probably slide around too much. Just guessin'.....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They make liners for the 18" buckets. Why don't you break down and purchase a man sized bucket?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

My studies show pans are more efficient vs buckets regardless of size. That is the verdict. Dont question it. Thank you  

You've heard of Murphy's Law right?... the adage "Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong". Well I've developed Pauhl's Law... "Painting is more difficult than it needs to be." It fits with almost every post I make. in this case. Use a pan. mkay?


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> They make liners for the 18" buckets. Why don't you break down and purchase a man sized bucket?


I already have those liners, but I don't want a bucket. It's not about being manly or breaking down. It's about not wanting to dunk a roller frame in a bucket of paint. It's about wanting to put the paint on the cover only. And sticking a roller on a 16 foot extension into a bucket is just silly 

I also hate cleaning trays. Unless you get every little dried piece of paint off, inevitably little pieces find their way onto the wall the next time you use it. And I hate getting every little dried piece of paint off. I like fast clean and easy, and the environment be damned! ha ha Actually I think disposable liners are probably better for the environment than throwing a bunch of paint back into a watershed system anyway - one reason I toss most roller covers more often than not, as well. I don't throw brushes obviously, but they hold much less paint than rollers or pans. (I do toss oil based brushes if I can get away with a disposable brush on a job that's not critical.)


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> Talking about BR412-21 (21 inch, designed for 18" rollers). I actually am going to use this as I'm getting into 14" rollers instead of 9", but anyway, I'm not a fan of cleaning roller trays, and usually use liners. I'm aware of the bag liners made for the Wooster buckets, but not for these trays. Has anyone come up with a homemade liner? Do they make aluminum foil wide enough for this sort of use? I think it would need to be something that can conform to the contour of the ridges, to get the roller cover rolling. A heavy mil plastic, for example, would probably be too slippery over the ridges, and a light mil plastic would probably slide around too much. Just guessin'.....


I just use kitchen garbage bags. 
Made a bungie cord to hold it place.
Turn bag inside out, cut hole and drain paint back into can.
I use my big tray for all size rollers now.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> My studies show pans are more efficient vs buckets regardless of size. That is the verdict. Dont question it. Thank you
> 
> You've heard of Murphy's Law right?... the adage "Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong". Well I've developed Pauhl's Law... "Painting is more difficult than it needs to be." It fits with almost every post I make. in this case. Use a pan. mkay?


We have been here before....(sigh) ..(now drawing in a deep breath) but this is one case where I think you are full of it.

From a pure logical (not measurement) assessment:

1) dipping has to be virtually the same.
2) Paint load would have to be greater with a bucket. If not solely for the fact that the molded in grid on a bucket is way less agressive than that on a tray. (I have both too JP) So less paint gets rolled off.
3) It is easier pick up and move the bucket while full versus the tray. Plus you only need one hand to assure not making a mess, the other hand holds you roller tools. (frame and pole) A full tray needs to be carefull picked up, normally with two hands (time loss) and using two hands means you have to sit down, then pick back up your roller assembly. (time loss again)
4) since the tray holds considerably less paint, it has to be filled more often. work ceases, roller gets set down, bucket gets opened, paint gets poured in, you wipe off the lip of the bucket to keep from dripping (oh yeah, pick up and put down brush or rag), set bucket back down, pick roller back up.

Granted, I can see using a tray if you are using a long pole and I have viewed your vidoes and see how you slop paint everywhere. You can do that because you are doing n/c. But all things being equal, I just don't see a tray being faster. 

JMHO....and I can't possibly know about that of which I speak.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here in oz with the heat and humidity a tray is out of the question due to the product in the open being exposed to the heat causing it to skin over.We mainly use roller buckets with tray inserts.Trays are only used for small amounts of paint.Just my opinion doesnt make me right or wrong.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bikerboy, I was kidding. Again... this is why I said "Painting is more difficult than it needs to be." I too rolled out of those buckets for years. You make it sound like rolling out of a pan is complicated.

Here is how I do it and why I like the pan over the bucket.

But since you put the time into your post I'll just add. People assume paint is flying everywhere rolling like I roll in those videos. That is far from the truth. I have no paint coming off the frame ends because they never touch paint in the pan. Duration spatters out of a bucket or out of a pan no matter how slow you roll it, other paints dont spatter at all. I just rolled a 40' x 18' ceiling with the 18 out of that pan and barely had a speck on me, 3 gallons worth of rolling ceilings and walked away clean.

The only time I pick up my pan is when I need to change room elevations otherwise I use my foot to push the pan along (seen in the video) while I am actually rolling the wall. If its NC, I sometimes drag the pan with the frame. You cant drag those buckets. Sometimes I place the pan in the center of the room (on repaints) and only nudge it to turn the pan around as I go around the room. It takes 13 seconds to let the pole drop to be caught by my foot as I reach over to remove the lid from the 5 (not snapped on) (while the pole is on my foot) and fill my pan and place the lid back on, and raise the pole with my foot. 5's can be poured without paint dripping down them. I dont even need to bend down. 13 secs per room is minimal. I might waste 3 minutes the entire job pouring paint. 

The VVVV grooves are designed to hold and release paint. They do the job better than buckets. When the ramp is fully loaded properly the VVVV's are barely visible. The buckets are designed to allow the paint to fall back to the bottom and they do that very well but I want paint on the ramp so I can load faster and heavier.

The speed I'm talking about is a gallon of paint in 5 minutes or less with a pan. I never came anywhere near that with a bucket.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Why The Roller Bucket? As you probably know, the Wooster® WideBoy™ buckets have been on the market for over 17 years and are one of the top 20 selling products that Wooster® makes. They double as a tool /material carrier and can easily carry 25 lbs. of equipment to and from the job site. A roller tray loaded with paint requires both hands to carry safely. But the buckets have a carrying handle which leaves your other hand free to carry the rolling pole. The buckets also come with an airtight lid that keeps the paint wet over night. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jeffnc said:


> Talking about BR412-21 (21 inch, designed for 18" rollers). I actually am going to use this as I'm getting into 14" rollers instead of 9", but anyway, I'm not a fan of cleaning roller trays, and usually use liners. I'm aware of the bag liners made for the Wooster buckets, but not for these trays. Has anyone come up with a homemade liner? Do they make aluminum foil wide enough for this sort of use? I think it would need to be something that can conform to the contour of the ridges, to get the roller cover rolling. A heavy mil plastic, for example, would probably be too slippery over the ridges, and a light mil plastic would probably slide around too much. Just guessin'.....


Yes they do sell tray liners for the Wooster Wide 18" trays....I like to let the paint build up over time and then toss it after it gets too heavy....I usually prime the liner with Killz before the first use...If you let it dry overnight the tray should be fine the next day..My finish coats are always flawless.


----------



## xraypaint (Oct 24, 2010)

Where are you seeing the liners for the buckets? I just checked and scoured the Wooster web site for liners? I just make my own.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

xray......try www.valleyproproducts.com :thumbsup:


----------

